# WCG Badges



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

now that the folding guys have their users badges, i assume you want some too.

which criteria? where to get stats?

500k and must be active to get any badge then badges at 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 25, 50 million ?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2009)

subscribing to see what comes of this.


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> now that the folding guys have their users badges, i assume you want some too.
> 
> which criteria? where to get stats?
> 
> 500k and must be active to get any badge then badges at 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 25, 50 million ?



Absopostivelybloominlootly! 

Might want to consider setting the minimum lower so that we don't discourage newcomers and those with less powerful systems.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 1, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Absopostivelybloominlootly!
> 
> Might want to consider setting the minimum lower so that we don't discourage newcomers and those with less powerful systems.



i second that one


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> now that the folding guys have their users badges, i assume you want some too.
> 
> which criteria? where to get stats?
> 
> 500k and must be active to get any badge then badges at 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 25, 50 million ?



Thanks w1z!! There are a couple of different ways to do points with WCG. However, it does seem that we talk 'Free-DC" stats more than anything else. I'm thinking if we use Free DC, I'd say 100K is fair. If we use the point system through WCG (free DC x7) then I'd say 500K is fair. Here's a link to both team pages:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=points&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> now that the folding guys have their users badges, i assume you want some too.
> 
> which criteria? where to get stats?
> 
> 500k and must be active to get any badge then badges at 1, 2, 4, 5, 10, 25, 50 million ?



Is this for BOINC points or WCG points?  I have almost 800k WCG points, but only like 115 BOINC points, so if it was 500k BOINC points it would take me about 6 months to get a badge, and I know that there are a lot of people with less generation capability than me.  But 500K WCG sounds perfectly reasonable.  I get my WCG stats from BOINCStats, but another option is Free-DC


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2009)

Great Idea Wizzard!


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

How about 75k? I've been running WCG for a while and I only have a Kuma and Sempron 3000+ at it so it's slow going.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 1, 2009)

hat said:


> How about 75k? I've been running WCG for a while and I only have a Kuma and Sempron 3000+ at it so it's slow going.



I like the 100k, u are already at 60k, won't be too much longer.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah well that's easy for you to say with your i7 over there


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

hat said:


> Yeah well that's easy for you to say with your i7 over there



I know what you mean, I'm having the same problem trying to get 100k in F@H on the Geforce 9300


----------



## Duxx (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill put it in your name for a few days if u want.  75k doesn't seem like enough, 100k is just a nice well rounded number.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I like the 100k, u are already at 60k, won't be too much longer.





hat said:


> Yeah well that's easy for you to say with your i7 over there



Alright girls, no need to get your g-strings bunched up over this. All of us will eventually get it


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2009)

I was just messin


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm thinking if we use Free DC, I'd say 100K is fair. If we use the point system through WCG (free DC x7) then I'd say 500K is fair.



I agree with this, but the only thing is, that members who are no longer active will still show in the stats and if they are above the 100K/500K mark they will still have their badges.


Also any idea's on what the badge will look like? I suppose a simple, easy fix would be to replace the '_multi-coloured bubble thingy_' logo from the folding badge with the '_inter-weavy lines thingy_' logo from WCG.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I agree with this, but the only thing is, that members who are no longer active will still show in the stats and if they are above the 100K/500K mark they will still have their badges.
> 
> 
> Also any idea's on what the badge will look like? I suppose a simple, easy fix would be to replace the '_multi-coloured bubble thingy_' logo from the folding badge with the '_inter-weavy lines thingy_' logo from WCG.



What about a minimum of 100k/500k, and then at least 250 (BOINC) a day to maintain the badge?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know that Free-dc gives a total for the last 7 or 28 day's, maybe we could work off that.


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## Bundy (Oct 3, 2009)

I think we should use the same settings as the folders. 100K, must be active in last 7 days, keeps it simple.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2009)

added a testing badge to my account







any thoughts on the design?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

that looks pretty


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

Its way outta whack on my screen. Let me grab a screenie.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2009)

should be fixed now


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

Works good now. Looks good as well.

For those of us that qualify or will qualify for both projects, does it display two badges, 1 for each team? Or does it simply pick the one you choose it to display?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2009)

Kind of odd how the WCG badge has a TPU logo and the F@H doesn't.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 3, 2009)

That's a 'Staff Badge' if you mouse over it. Perhaps the staff are getting badges too? Or perhaps a prior system was in place for badges.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2009)

yes it will display both badges, the tpu badge is for testing, not sure if it's worth the trouble


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 3, 2009)

It's good then.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

ooooooooooooooo i want one now....i suppose i can get the game server doing it...does anyone know if BIONIC has a linux client?


----------



## mike047 (Oct 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ooooooooooooooo i want one now....i suppose i can get the game server doing it...does anyone know if BIONIC has a linux client?



Yes it does and works well.  

You can get it here;

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Yes it does and works well.
> 
> You can get it here;
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/



thanks man


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, if I can ever get this PC 100% stable... I would re-join BOINC.... mainly because.. WINTER IS COMING....  

Currently, only my Dual Core rig downstairs is doing BOINC...  Athlon64 X2 3800+ Toledo @ 3.2Ghz @ 1.4V (finally got a board that will do it).


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

The badge looks really good w1z. If I was to offer any suggestion, it would be to add some color to the lettering, maybe make it red or something to stand out.


Solaris, your avatar is wonderfully disturbing...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

idk i think it looks really clean how it is.that and it matches the F@H badges wihc i think  is a good idea.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> idk i think it looks really clean how it is.that and it matches the F@H badges wihc i think  is a good idea.



But the folding symbol itself is colorful, which makes it stand out...which is good.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks awesome W1z, I can't wait to get one


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 3, 2009)

It's gonna take me forever to get one 
Oh well, I'll try my best. Still only crunching with only 1 rig though.
Hopefully gonna build a new one when I get enough monies and AMD releases their G34 stuff


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> The badge looks really good w1z. If I was to offer any suggestion, it would be to add some color to the lettering, maybe make it red or something to stand out.
> 
> 
> Solaris, your avatar is wonderfully disturbing...



lol thnx i hope no one that is a member of PETA freaks out though.....their is a difference between a squirell on fire and a "fire squirell" mine is the latter. in which case fire squirell is awsome


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 4, 2009)

Suggestion:  Put a touch of black or dark blue behind the weave to contrast it a little better against the almost white fourm background.


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2009)

So are we using WCG or BOINC points for this? Everyone here talks about BOINC points irrc... so we should use that


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2009)

I want a badge (please)!
I think it is a good idea and will help with getting more TPU'rs crunching
Thanks


----------



## Bundy (Oct 7, 2009)

How are you goig with our badges W1z? All I can offer is moral support, i.e. 3 cheers for W1zzard


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 7, 2009)

Dangit, I can't get this outta my head now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lj056ao6GE


----------



## Bundy (Oct 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2009)

Bundy said:


> How are you goig with our badges W1z? All I can offer is moral support, i.e. 3 cheers for W1zzard



My guess is that they are coming soon!!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

have you decided on the final requirements? and where can i pull stats easily?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> have you decided on the final requirements? and where can i pull stats easily?









im banking on the unanimous vote being 100k just like F@H to keep it easy. as for pulling stats

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

updates relatively often and allows you to veiw stats for all contributers individually


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> have you decided on the final requirements? and where can i pull stats easily?



I think that 100k BOINC sounds reasonable.  You can pull the stats from Free-DC


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

so just one badge if points > 100k ?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> so just one badge if points > 100k ?



Yeah, I think that's appropriate. Though, it might be cool to have a special badge for members who reach 1 million.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

then enter your wcg username in usercp -> options to collect your badge


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

Woohoo, I have one!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 8, 2009)

Im talking about that double   Would be nice to see more badges though for different production like the Folding Badges. 

100k WCG does not happen overnight.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 8, 2009)

Hooray for Badges!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice, they look great!!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone know of a stats page that i can link to using the wcg username ? the current link doesnt work too good


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the badge W1z !  Cool!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> anyone know of a stats page that i can link to using the wcg username ? the current link doesnt work too good


I did some digging and didn't come up with anything.  I know it's possible but it doesn't appear that the information on how to do so is public.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 8, 2009)

Might have to make use of the cross project identifier:

Cross Project Identifier : 	6e46a8bdf28953d9c60a92fff2333c1e (Mike047)

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=6e46a8bdf28953d9c60a92fff2333c1e

Got to that by clicking on Mike's name after following the initial link you've got it going to now.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 8, 2009)

Usually the link you are using works well. Occasionally they have connectivity and update issues, but what website doesn't  ?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what happened to F@H?


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 8, 2009)

errrm wats the condition of gettin one of these? i mean im running bionic right now


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what happened to F@H?



We fold still, currently doing between 750k and 800k as a team.

As for this, 3k away from dual badges.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> errrm wats the condition of gettin one of these? i mean im running bionic right now


100k BOINC points I believe.  To check your stats, find your username on this page


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2009)

I am so sad as I have no badge


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I am so sad as I have no badge



Just keep crunching and you _will_ have a badge!!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> anyone know of a stats page that i can link to using the wcg username ? the current link doesnt work too good



If you can't get the Free-DC site to work then WCG has a webpage that shows Statistics By Members.

The members can be sorted by Total Run Time, Points Generated, Results Returned or Miscellaneous. I don't have any idea whether you can query that webpage to verify members.

I've come up with another site.

www.allprojectstats.com

And another one.

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_stats.php?pr=ps3grid&st=0


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2009)

I have over 250,000 Bionic points:







What more do I need


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 8, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I have over 250,000 Bionic points:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091008/Bionic.jpg
> 
> What more do I need



Did you do this?



W1zzard said:


> then enter your wcg username in usercp -> options to collect your badge


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2009)

Whoops missed that one 
Thanks El


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

how long does it take to display?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine displayed right away! 
At least once I followed the instructions


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

i also did, nor did mine


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i also did, nor did mine



did you type in the name exactly how your username in WCG shows up? caps spaces and all?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2009)

nice i like it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> did you type in the name exactly how your username in WCG shows up? caps spaces and all?



like my name here "Velvet Wafer"


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

try a "_" instead of space


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

doesnt look like it worked...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> doesnt look like it worked...



can i have a link to your stats page?


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2009)

I only have 65k right now and I make ~1000PPD so it's going to be quite a while before I get my badge.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> anyone know of a stats page that i can link to using the wcg username ? the current link doesnt work too good



Here's another way you might get a username.

Team Member Details




Velvet Wafer said:


> like my name here "Velvet Wafer"



I'd say you've entered the correct username. Here's an example of someone who used an underscore and yours without.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

fixed username with spaces problem, go to user cp, options, press save and it should update


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks wiz. that was the fastest bugfix in my life ;-)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

took quite long imo .. but i'm retesting fan noise of all my cards and some new ones due for release next week


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

how many hours do you sleep,each night?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzards dont sleep


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

depends .. if not enough i'll take a nap in the afternoon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

If i will do that, i wont be fit anymore on this day


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

dont sleep for hours .. just 30 minutes to 1 hour, also takes a bit getting used to, i find it helps me a lot. my workload is high in the morning and evening/night, not much happening in the noon/afternoon time, so this fits well.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 8, 2009)

100k bionic points?


----------



## Duxx (Oct 8, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> 100k bionic points?



Be there in no time!


----------



## Bundy (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks W1z, we all really do appreciate the badges in exchange for your sleep time


----------



## mike047 (Oct 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Might have to make use of the cross project identifier:
> 
> Cross Project Identifier : 	6e46a8bdf28953d9c60a92fff2333c1e (Mike047)
> 
> ...



COOL, I am an example..........


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

Phxprovost said:


> 100k bionic points?



at one million you will receive bionic inplants


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice work W1zz.

Thank you for taking the time to do this, both here and for the F@H team.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> dont sleep for hours .. just 30 minutes to 1 hour, also takes a bit getting used to, i find it helps me a lot. my workload is high in the morning and evening/night, not much happening in the noon/afternoon time, so this fits well.



i tried that... i wont hear my alarms.. and sleep till evening


----------



## Duxx (Oct 9, 2009)

So are there going to be any numbers associated with the badge besides teh 100k to get it?  I wouldn't mind some others, but if its too much work im fine!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

Probably also a 1 million badge, 2 million, 5 million, 10 million maybe 20 and 50 million as well


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks good....Many thanks W1zz


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

Gonna take me forever to get one of these


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Gonna take me forever to get one of these



remember it only takes a long time if you refrsh your stats page every hour...give it a week then look that leads to a much better exp.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 11, 2009)

I am expecting to ramp my ppd to about 4-5K ppd on BOINC/WCG. Should be at the 500K mark in no time.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 11, 2009)

Just checking to see if I got a badge.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 11, 2009)

Can only have 1 badge not both?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Just checking to see if I got a badge.



You need to go to User CP > Edit Options > then scroll all the way to the bottom to the Miscellaneous Options and enter your WCG username in the box.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Can only have 1 badge not both?



Yes, but why?
Regardless, go to User CP-->Edit Options-->(Scroll Down)-->and then remove either the info from the F@H box (if you don't want a F@H badge) or the WCG box (if you don't want a WCG badge).  Then click "Save" and you're done


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 16, 2009)

What do you need to get the badges now?


----------



## hat (Oct 16, 2009)

100k in BOINC points


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2009)

Im gettin close! 
lol..
Im at 36K or something like that...  That quick "rise" at the end there... thats where I added my Phenom II... the small hill before that was just the X2 3800+ Linux box downstairs doing WUs.  WCG BADGE HERE I COMEZORZ.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 17, 2009)

lol @ blurred tabs   We don't want to know what you do in the middle of browsing TPU.


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2009)

We probably don't...


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2009)

hat said:


> We probably don't...



Just secure web pages that can't be made public.  They aren't even registered with DNS. ;-p


----------



## Duxx (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Flyordie (Oct 17, 2009)

Govt stuff to be more honest.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 17, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> WCG BADGE HERE I COMEZORZ.



race you too it


----------

